# Ive got a kim kardashian butt and need pants



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

So, your ass is abnormally large due to photoshop?  Get some with an adjustable waist band that fit your hips/ass yet can cinch up around your stomach and wear a belt with them.


----------



## plvltchick (Jan 25, 2012)

lol no not due to photoshop just due to genetics lol brands?


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

we need photographic evidence for research purposes...

i kid, i kid.


----------



## plvltchick (Jan 25, 2012)

sad to tell yall Im not built like a boy like most of the girls I have seen on the slopes


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, that's how her ass got big. She was in a ladies mag that my missus brought the other day, the photoshop guy had messed it up though, and by increasing her ass size, had mis-proportioned her thumb into some kind of RSI arthritic looking thing. Hideous. Anyway.... Brands, really, I think you're best to go I to your local shop and try some stuff on and see what fits bes, but you've already said that you've done that. Special blend, burton, roxy, ride, volcom, four square, sessions etc are all good brands that might fit. Just remember that your usually have a t-shirt or something on that will hide the top of the pants if you have to get them a size larger than your waist to fit other areas, and they end up having to be scrunched up.

Failing them not fitting properly, you could always buy some Lycra racing pants


----------



## plvltchick (Jan 25, 2012)

lol my mom said I should wear the skin tight cross country skiing pants they wear. That would definitely be funny! since I have never seen snowboarders wear tight pants


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

please do  and let me know where you ride :drool: Maybe you can make it catch on and next year all the girls will be in tight pants...


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

plvltchick said:


> lol my mom said I should wear the skin tight cross country skiing pants they wear. That would definitely be funny! since I have never seen snowboarders wear tight pants


Oh, the "guys wearing girls jeans" scene is alive in snowboarding. Yeah, the skin tight cross country ski pants are the ones that I was talking about. Just make sure you hide the VPL.


----------



## plvltchick (Jan 25, 2012)

why do guys feel the need to dress in girl looking attire. Pants that make the butt look good yes, male camel toe no!


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

plvltchick said:


> male camel toe no!


NONONONONONONONNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! lol

As someone mentioned above, check out Roxy since they are a womens specific SB brand....or just get some baggies and a belt n stash that caboose in the layers


----------



## plvltchick (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh yeah I forgot to mention I have an ACL brace. Lets just say my last pair didn't work and I wore ripped pants the whole day. I will try that roxy brand for sure.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Have you considered Mens pants and a belt? They come in slim fit too so you don't look like a potato sack.

By the way, I'm sure you knew that people would ask for pictures. You were asking for it with a thread of this subject. (•‿•)


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

plvltchick said:


> why do guys feel the need to dress in girl looking attire. Pants that make the butt look good yes, male camel toe no!


Shut yo mouth! After I grow my bangs out I am going to get some emo nut-hugger jeans so that I can go all hipster before it gets warm. I'll send crotch pix after I get them.

Lol.

As for pants that will accommodate that ghetto booty.... good luck! This is a similar thread from earlier.... one poster said that Roxy pants were too wide at the hips for her... maybe that will be a good place to start? - http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ou...013-pants-tall-women-any-brand-suggested.html

-EDIT- 
Oh, someone already suggested Roxy. ah well.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I can actually help you. I work in the snowboard retail industry. Take a pic of your behind and I can compare it to other female riders in the office. I'll do some work research and come up with brands/models that should fit you.

I speak truth.


----------



## Lunchball (Jan 2, 2012)

if that's you in your avatar, it hardly looks like you have a big butt :shrug:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Lunchball said:


> if that's you in your avatar, it hardly looks like you have a big butt :shrug:


Yea, that's true. I do have a small, bony ass. Oh wait, you weren't talking about me were you? ( ‘.’ )


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

plvltchick said:


> lol my mom said I should wear the skin tight cross country skiing pants they wear. That would definitely be funny! since I have never seen snowboarders wear tight pants


I agree with your mom. What mountain did you say you ride on?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

fattrav said:


> So, your ass is abnormally large due to photoshop?  Get some with an adjustable waist band that fit your hips/ass yet can cinch up around your stomach and wear a belt with them.


Jeez, fattrav, you played that straight? Whatthehell? Intimidated by the image? :laugh:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

plvltchick said:


> why do guys feel the need to dress in girl looking attire. Pants that make the butt look good yes, male camel toe no!


I don't think those guys are wearing it for the girls...


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

This is one of the funniest thread titles I've seen haha.

I'm a chick and have tried on different brands, so hopefully this helps.

Check out 686 in addition to the other brands mentioned. The 686s I've tried fit well around the waist while having room in the seat. Volcom surprised me that way, too, especially with their slimmer fit designs - NOT the Battlestretch or whatever they're called; those are like skin tight but stretchy, unless that's the way you want to go. Actually, if you do go that route, use a GoPro and post the vid of random guy gawkers catching edges, falling over, etc haha. 

I have a pair of Nike's that have an adjustable waistband and a baggier fit all over, so they might work for your seat area and your ACL brace.

Stay away from Holden for the most part. Their designs might be too slim in the seat for you. Burtons seem to run on the larger side, except for the TWC line, so you might want to try them, too.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My wife is a size 2 but has a booty of a 4-6. The best cut pants she has found with good quality are Bonfire and Nikita. They are comfortable to her and keep her warm.

You didn't mention height, my wife is only 5'3"


----------



## plvltchick (Jan 25, 2012)

SO I tried on a ton of brands today SIMS worked but I would have to take the waist in because who ever makes pants for women must think that all have stick legs and a muffin top lol. Roxy was actually fine and I will order some but for my trip up to Sunrise next week I bought an off brand that worked for my ACL brace. The image I put up is me at Snowbowl notice how I ripped my pants have a bright huge pink brace and I look like a blob lol


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Jeez, fattrav, you played that straight? Whatthehell? Intimidated by the image? :laugh:


I know. I've noticed lately that I've been alot more serious, it's kinda disturbing and not like me at all. So, yeah...

Hey OP- Is that you on the......right?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

plvltchick said:


> SO I tried on a ton of brands today SIMS worked but I would have to take the waist in because *who ever makes pants for women must think that all have stick legs and a muffin top* lol. Roxy was actually fine and I will order some but for my trip up to Sunrise next week I bought an off brand that worked for my ACL brace. The image I put up is me at Snowbowl notice how I ripped my pants have a bright huge pink brace and I look like a blob lol


Glad you found something that works for you!

Yeah, what is with that design?! Even a Holden "skinny fit" pant has a larger waist than the rest of the pant. For me, a size that fits well overall is _always_ too short in length. It is frustrating..


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

your thread title made me laugh but I'll come out of lukerdom to post. 

Ive tried on just about every brand of pant as I have the same problem as you. In a previous life I was a competitive cyclist and I still do a fair amount of riding. Not to mention squats and deadlifts a couple times a week...not only is my butt big my, I also have huge quads as well. When I was racing my thighs were the same measurement as my waist (25")

anyway, I have had no luck other then buying my pants 1-2 sizes too big and wearing a belt. It's the same thing I do for my jeans and slacks except those I have tailored. I often have to buy a size 12 or 14 to fit the ass and thighs only to have 4-5 inches taken out of the waist! It's just a fact of life, as yes most womens' clothing is NOT designed for athletic women. I was hoping snow pants would be different as it's an athletic activity (but from what Ive seen a lot of chix hang out at the bar more then they ride. Sorry. That's been my experience when trying to find chick riding buddies...

I used to wear skinsuits when i raced bikes and if I didn't handle cold so poorly I'd wear one on the mtn.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

I haven't tried Roxy brand, as I've come to the conclusion that I will swim in whatever pants I put on. I run cold, so I can never find cute pants that keep me warm enough and dry enough


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

mixie said:


> When I was racing my thighs were the same measurement as my waist (25")



Not to make light of the issue here, but could you crack coconuts?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

forestfalcon said:


> I run cold, so I can never find cute pants that keep me warm enough and dry enough


I don't know what type of base wear you are rocking if any? You might want to look into Under Armor or another brands cold gear. That stuff keeps your legs toasty for sure.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

snowvols said:


> I don't know what type of base wear you are rocking if any? You might want to look into Under Armor or another brands cold gear. That stuff keeps your legs toasty for sure.


Yea, I do. I have under armor heavy weight for top and bottom. It sucks because if I'm not cold, I'm lava hot, there is no in-between for me.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

That's when you have to be prepared and be a little cold in the morning so you aren't roasting later in the day by wearing minimal base layer. It sucks for sure being cold nature.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> Not to make light of the issue here, but could you crack coconuts?


I never tried  Now, I'll never know


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

BoardWalk said:


> Not to make light of the issue here, but could you crack coconuts?


This thread really really needs more pix :laugh:


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

Donutz said:


> This thread really really needs more pix :laugh:


Do you want a hot sexy one of me drowning in my gear? :dunno:


----------

